# Business Bank Account



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking to start up a mobile valeting business and was wondering what your experiences are with getting a business bank account? I've been looking at the Santander startup account which doesn't have a standing charge or processing fees, but requires a minimum deposit of £1000 a month.

Are there better deals out there? What I am thinking is that what happens if I have a really quiet month and don't take £1000? Do I pay in £1000 and hold back paying in from other months?

I'm also looking into card processing. What sort of deals can I get for that?

Any tips / experiences gladly received.

Mark


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm going through CardSaves hoops at the moment, you don't need a merchant account which can be hard to get/expensive (depending) 

It works out at about 20 a month plus very small transaction fees


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

if you was to join the fsb they offer free banking for life via the coop, plus all there other major advantages


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

*check out this*

check out Martin Lewis's website


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

mejinks said:


> Hi all, I am looking to start up a mobile valeting business and was wondering what your experiences are with getting a business bank account? I've been looking at the Santander startup account which doesn't have a standing charge or processing fees, but requires a minimum deposit of £1000 a month.
> 
> Are there better deals out there? What I am thinking is that what happens if I have a really quiet month and don't take £1000? Do I pay in £1000 and hold back paying in from other months?
> 
> ...


If you join the federation of small businesses (100 quid a year with first year joining fee IIRC) the Co Op do totally free business banking.

You can draw and deposit money at your local post office.

I run my business through this scheme.

HTH


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm pretty happy with Barclays, their service etc is excellent. 

You have a business manager who is more than happy to help with just about anything, the fees etc make sense and aren't too bad, there are no real paying in/out limits that i'm aware of or have ever encountered, works for me. They also directly deal with card machines/merchant systems etc which is useful. 

Recommended :thumb:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Gaz W said:


> I'm pretty happy with Barclays, their service etc is excellent.
> 
> You have a business manager who is more than happy to help with just about anything, the fees etc make sense and aren't too bad, there are no real paying in/out limits that i'm aware of or have ever encountered, works for me. They also directly deal with card machines/merchant systems etc which is useful.
> 
> Recommended :thumb:


+1

Barclays do a few types of business accounts. the one i have gone for is for start up business where everything is free for at least year - they give you loads of help if need be as well - marketing, management etc. very good service.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Barclays here too.


----------

